

Ask HN: Are Frameworks the Way to Go? - alum

As both languages are new to me, I completed tutorials, scanned through a couple of books on the Safari Books Online site regarding both Ruby and Python (day job is .NET work).  Though both were nice, I enjoyed Python a little more.<p>I have an idea for a website that I think may be able to help folks out a bit, it could be considered a startup I suppose, but ultimately I am aiming to gain ‘real’ experience in the language that may be applicable in becoming a developer for a startup.<p>Which leads me to my questions, are frameworks ultimately the way to go and are most startups using frameworks? Also, both django and pylons are both appealing; I won’t ask a broad question like which one is better, but simply ask for any advice for selecting one instead of the other (or another one that I may have overlooked)?<p>Thanks.
======
richcollins
In my opinion, you should only use a framework if you have a deep
understanding of how it will benefit the specific problem you are trying to
solve.

Good frameworks have a sweet spot. If you are outside of the sweet spot, then
you will probably be better served writing code specific to your application.
When you write your own solution for your specific problem, it is almost
always smaller, faster and more flexible.

Bad frameworks try to be everything to everyone. Don't even consider a
bloated, "general" solution.

------
mechanical_fish
It all depends on what you're trying to build.

If your application fits well into (e.g.) Drupal or Wordpress it might not
make sense to reinvent those wheels.

If you're mostly trying to educate yourself Ruby or Python will be great.
Building tiny sites or individual modules without a framework is educational,
but, yes, generally people gravitate toward frameworks or modular systems once
they need productivity.

------
parenthesis
If you like Python, you might want to consider web.py too: <http://webpy.org/>

~~~
alum
Definitely will, thanks!

------
edw519
You answered your own question when you said, "both languages are new to me".

Then you should not be using a framework just yet.

Sure, a framework _may_ speed your app along, but at what cost? At this point,
you should be more concerned with getting a solid grounding in your technology
of choice. That means coding as close to native mode as possible.

Once you have spent time "in the trenches" and even "suffered" a little,
you'll have a much clearer picture of exactly _why_ you may need a framework.
Then you'll be in a much better position to evaluate which one is best for
you.

In the meantime, have as much fun as you can.

~~~
bdotdub
Well, if it's not a very serious project, why not try using something you've
never used before. Side projects are great opportunities to learn and grow as
a developer, so my advice is to not let unfamiliarity of a language hold you
back.

That said, I agree that frameworks are not a silver bullet by any means. There
are many problems where frameworks are appropriate, and there are many where
they aren't

